# Dirt tank... Wait and do water changes, or start immediately?



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first attempt at a dirt tank. Basically, I had an inch of miracle gro organic soil, which sat in the aquarium for about three weeks (while I was sourcing some red clay). It was kept moist the whole time by adding water periodically just enough to keep it from drying. Finally, added clay beneath the soil, and capped it with about inch and half of gravel two days ago. Added water (treated with Prime) last nite, and put in a bubbler to keep it agitated. 

At this point, some folks online write do water changes while keeping an eye on nitrate levels without adding anything, as even plants would die because of the high amounts of nitrate/phosphate released during this stage. Others write that they planted immediately, and let that 'cycle', and then added fish because the tank was already 'cycled' by the plants and soil bacteria. Yet others write that they cycled the aquarium (the conventional way) before adding fish, and the last batch that write they added plants and fish the same day, and then did massive water changes.

If you have experience with dirt tanks, I'd love to know what method worked best for you, as well as if there's any advice about dirt tanks in general...any pitfalls I should stay away from, or anything that I should be doing.

Thank you all for sharing,

Al.


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Al,

I started my first dirt tank over the summer and just like you read lots before attempting it myself. 

The way I did it and has worked very well for me so far was that I first prepared the soil by airing it in the sun in order to allow all the gases to escape (mostly Nitrogen). I then took out all (or as much as I could) the big chunks of wood and floaters in the soil and drowned the soil with water in a bucket and let it sit over night. The next day I emptied the surface water and filled it back up. I did this a couple of times over a period of 3-4 days in order to get all the excess fertilizers out of the soil. The excess fertilizers are what cause algae blooms in the introductory stages as they are released into the water column. The next steps were quiet easy. I poured the soil into the aquarium tank and topped it off with 0.5 - 1 mm gravel. I had a HOB filter running on one of my other tanks which had been cycled so I grabbed some media from it and introduced it to the new filter. I added plants and fish to the tank a day or two after the set up because I didn't get a chance to do it the same day but I am sure I would have been able to without any problems. 

I planted heavily with stem and floating plants and introduced guppies a couple of days after set up. I am happy to say that 4 months have gone by and all my plants and fish are doing very well and looking healthy. 

I do not dose CO2 or fertilize. I have not done any water changes and have only topped off the water evaporated. I have not had any trouble with algae or anything else either.

My water parameters are as follows: 
Ph: 7.0 - 7.3
gH: 120 ppm
kH: 40-50 ppm
NO2- (nitrite) - 0
NO3- (Nitrate) - 15 - 20 ppm


Hope this helps a little. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Bobby,
Thanks for sharing. Indeed, it does help!
I'll 'reserve the right to ask questions', as I'm sure I'll need a lot of help along the way.  Thanks for offering. Did you run into anything, or something you'd have done different? 

I'll try to keep posting regularly about my progress....

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If nitrates are the concern, just keep testing it and if they get high, do a water change.

maybe start with just a couple plants if levels are all reasonable.

if after a few days all levels are still good, add some fish and more plants.

take it slow and watch levels, if levels are good, should be good to progress.

Never done a dirt tank, this is just my advice, I say if levels are good, progress.

If you can, seed bacteria from another tank.

I assume its like any other tank, take it slow and monitor


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

I used the Walstad method to setup my aquarium and have honestly been very happy with it. I read her book several times and followed everything she said very closely as much as I could. I would recommend either her book or some research on Walstad method. 
Summary can be found under 'Principle steps' here.
Setting up a dirt tank is honestly much easier than I thought it to be. I read and browsed many forums trying to figure out and prepare myself for everything that could and went wrong for people with dirt tanks but when it came to the setup, it was a breeze and I did not run into any problems at all because the science behind it made sense.

Couple of things I wish I had done differently would be bigger tank  as always, and maybe a bit more research in my choice of plants, although I am very happy with my current plants. I run a low light low maintenance system which limits my choice in plants (which I do not regret) just more research in my choices wouldn't have hurt. I prefer to have a low maintenance system where I set up and enjoy my aquarium and make minor changes when I feel like it. Also, if i don't get to do any maintenance for a month because I am too busy I can expect it to run with no flaw or outbreaks. All i have to do is feed the fish everyday .

Just remember it is easier than it sounds and a majority of the problem people have had with their dirt tanks is algae outbreaks and that is usually due to a high amount of nutrients in the water column as a result of the fertilized soil. Which is why it is good to plant heavily with fast growing stem plants and floating plants.


----------

